# whisper 30i in-tank filter missing suction cup



## freddy121389 (Feb 26, 2009)

I recently just set up my 20 gallon tank with a whisper 30i filter and realized that there isn't a suction cup on the back exposing a hole in the filter, and instead of all the water going through the cartridge some is escaping through this hole. I was wondering if this is a big deal and if it is where would i be able to purchase another because I've looked all over and can't find one.


----------



## Milhouse (Feb 10, 2009)

Second, I'm actually in the same situation what with stagnant water. A link to replacement suction cups would be appreciated.


----------

